# There is Light at the End of the Tunnel!!



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

Just to update those of you who know my psychiatrict history. I went back for a check up with my psychiatrist today and she's dead pleased with my progress (my only probbo now seems to be shifting this weight that my anti-d's cause - ie being endlessly starvin' marvin'!!). I'm to stay on my dosage of Mitrazapene until after Chrimbo with a review to decrease the dosage then.My message to all those in the throws of depression - it really does get better - I never thought I'd even live to see the end of this year (having attempted suicide in mid-March) but after 6 weeks in an inpatient Unit and lots of help and support from professionals and my wonderful family and friends - here I am - still standing and probably a better and stronger person.God bless everybody.Sue xxxx


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Sue, that's just wonderful news!! Woohoo!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Hun - yeah, its pretty spiffing feeling well I tell ya.Sue


----------



## 21021 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Suev,Sorry to hear that things got so bad for you. I too very recently had decided that enough was enough and I was so tired of fighting to get this problem under control (20 years now). I just had a miscarriage which really sent my depression plumeting It is only my children 7 & 11 that stops me! I have been on many anti-d's and anxiety meds but I don't think that I have heard of Mitrazapene, is it very helpful. Nothing I seem to take anymore works.


----------

